# have you heard of duofertility for PCOS



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

hi,

I was wondering if someone could share their experience about duofertility.
I have PCOs, and got told that this is a fertility monitor that could help me.

I would love to hear from you if you have used it! 
thanks you


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am very keen to hear soon as I found a voucher code for £100 off that will expire on wednesday (FS25F36).
Please let me know if you can help.
Thank you


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, it costs £495??  Hmmm.... I see it has a money back guarantee... but I would still be sceptical.

I would keep your money in your purse, chart your temp (manually) for a few months to get an idea of approx which day you ov, but more importantly look for signs like cervical fluid as an indicator of your fertile days.

Just my opinion   

Good luck and


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

hello,

I can see what you mean about the price... but I feel that if I get pregnant I will not mind the money...if I don't they will refund me...
The problem with bbt charts is that my cycles are too irregular, and I cannot tell when I am going to be fertile.

I have started to check cm... but I seem to be getting it almost every day of my cycle....do you check it in the morning or evening?

thanks you for your answer


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Cig - I understand what you mean about wanting to do anything it takes to get pg.

You can check your CM / knickers whenever you go to the bathroom, any time of the day.  If your cycles are very irregular and you have fertile CM throughout your cycle then that indicates a hormonal imbalance.  To improve your chances of getting pg I would spend a couple of months and some ££ trying to balance your body - eg, nutrition, acupuncture or reflexology, herbs, supplements, etc.  Many acupuncturists are also qualified herbalists and could give you advice specific to your body.  PCOS is something that can really benefit from diet and complementary medicine.

As you become more balanced your cycles will improve and then your body will be more ready to conceive.

xoxo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I don't have PCOS and I've no experience of using duofertility (but have just read the info on website) but I'm inclined to agree with kd74 in that it seems an awful lot of money. I appreciate that my situation is different but personally I would not spend £495 on something that basically just checks my temperature throughout the day. That's all it is...a high tech charting of your temperature....so instead of taking your basal (resting temp) every morning, it just takes your temp throughout the day....and I don't see how it can claim to tell you when you actually ovulate as only a progesterone blood test or follicle tracking scan can confirm this. It's just my opinion but I think it's a high price to pay for something that you can do for free (albeit have to pay for a digital thermometer with 2 decimal places eg shows temp as 36.76 and not 36.7 and a graph book).

Although you've been diagnosed as having PCOS, how was this done...by scans or hormone blood tests ? When were you diagnosed with this and how long have you been ttc ? Have you been prescribed clomid ?

Your best bet, as kd74 has suggested, is to chart your basal temps, your cercival mucus and cervical position and those should start to give you an idea of what's happening in your cycles. Have you had your progesterone levels checked as these can indicate whether you've ovulated or not. Progesterone is often tested on cd21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd14. It peaks at 7dpo (dpo - days past ovulation) and this is ideally when it should be tested....so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly.

If you have very irregular cycles then try the charting of temps and symptoms and then when you notice that you could've ovulated then get the progesterone tested 7 days after that.

You will notice cervical mucus (cm) every day of your cycle....we all have cm throughout our cycles but the "texture" changes due to the varying hormones. At the beginning of your cycle, when levels of oestrogen are rising, your cm will be more lotiony/watery and as ovulation approaches this becomes thinner, clearer and very stretchy, like raw egg white, hence the name egg white cervical mucus (ewcm)...this is the most fertile as it protects and nourishes the sperm. After ovulation, when progesterone is higher, your cm should be thicker, stickier and creamier and this acts as a barrier to any further sperm.

Your cervical position also changes through your cycle....

It should be high, soft & open just before and during ovulation (due to the higher oestrogen) and then low, hard & closed at other times, including after ovulation (due to the higher progesterone)

Here's some info...

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_mucus_page.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Cervix_checkup_(no_description).svg

and more info on charting your temps....

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

Check out "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler and the website... www.tcoyf.com

I would certainly recommend looking into complementary therapies...have a read of the posts/threads on the Complementary Therapies board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

and there is also a Prenatal Care board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

Finally, another book with lots of helpful information, including nutrition is "Fertility & Conception" by Zita West

Hope that helps...and good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your comments!!!!
There are most useful I really appreciate this!

I am seeing a nutritionist and I have started acupuncture 7 months ago, my cycles have become a bit more regular as a results (35-48 days instead of 60+)&#8230;So I am very pleased with it&#8230;but she recommended that I look at a better way of charting my temps as eating early is creating a lot of stress, and is causing me to stop sleeping! She mentioned the duofertility monitor, but she said that she had only read about it, and didn't have any of her patients using it &#8230;

As for my CM&#8230; I have just read something on one of the link that you sent me&#8230;:
_"Make sure not to confuse semen with cervical fluid. They look and feel very similar. Semen will dry up very quickly upon your fingertips and is more rubbery is consistency. It may also tend to be foamy. Semen is little more white in color rather than clear like eggwhite fluid. To help you identify the difference, when urinating eggwhite cervical fluid will often hit the water and form into a ball while it sinks to the bottom . "_
I think that this may be where I go wrong!!!!
We are making love quite often to make sure that we don't miss out, and this probably means that there is a bit of it left
I have asked my doctor about the progesterone test, but they are not keen, they want me to get IVF, and I feel that they are not that supportive. This is why I prefer to see my nutritionist&#8230;

My PCOS were diagnosed about 14 month ago, and I had been TTC for a bit more than a year before that&#8230;it was not that much of a shock as my older sister got it too. She had her 2 children through IVF, but they did 7 cycles to get there&#8230; and she now has breast cancer&#8230; we think that the hormones that she had to take may have caused it. So I want to try to keep it natural&#8230;for as long as I can&#8230;

I really appreciate your honest opinion about the monitor,&#8230; I now have doubts&#8230; it looks really good and easy to use, but maybe you are right,.. it is just a temperature monitor.

I wish you all the best if you are trying


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

What are the reasons you being advised to have IVF rather than try clomid or IUI if your "only" fertility problem is PCOS ?  Is this your fertility consultant or your GP suggesting this ?  I'm surprised they are suggesting IVF straight away when you've not even had progesterone tested.  Have you had any other hormone blood tests done ?  How was your PCOS diagnosed (scan or blood tests) ?  Have you had any further investigations ?  IVF is usually the last resort unless there are other fertility issues that are causing problems.

I'm pleased to hear your sister was successful although sorry she has now contracted breast cancer.  We are currently doing our 7th IVF cycle so I can understand the worries but whilst breast and ovarian cancer can be a risk of the treatment and drugs, it is the minority who get these through treatment, indeed it's pretty rare so sorry that your sister may be one of them.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello All,
Thank you for your interest in our DuoFertility monitor - I do hope that you don't mind me adding to your conversation. I am the inventor of the DuoFertility monitor, and just wanted to reply to Minxy's suggestion: "That's all it is...a high tech charting of your temperature....so instead of taking your basal (resting temp) every morning, it just takes your temp throughout the day".

DuoFertility is indeed a high-tech method for charting your temperature, but it is rather more than that (as has been pointed out, £495 would be rather a lot just for a thermometer).

The sensor is worn continuously, day and night (though you can remove it whenever you want). It measures your temperature about 20,000 times per day, as well as movement (to tell when you are sleeping deeply) and heat flow from your body (to tell if the blankets are up or down, for example). The point of all of this is that your temperature throughout the night is monitored, which is much more useful that just measuring a single temperature point on waking - which you might delay, causing an error in measurement, or even forget entirely.

The DuoFertility reader is then used to wirelessly read out these thousands of temperature measurements whenever you want to. This means you don't need to wake at a particular time, or indeed even read it out for several days. This temperature data is then combined with anything else you might be observing (by default it comes programmed to accept menstruation length and intensity, cervical mucus, urine hormone test results, and ovulation pain), and all of this is used together to predict and detect your most fertile days, taking into account both male factors (e.g. lifetime of sperm, motility, morphology etc, as well as quantity) and female factors (egg quality, environment etc).

However possibly the biggest difference to "a digital thermometer and a graph book" comes when you plug the monitor into your PC. You can of course see a historical graph of all of your temperature and other data, but your data is then synchronised with our servers over the internet. We then identify all of the women using DuoFertility who exhibit similar cycle features to you (e.g. length of luteal and follicular phases, variability within each of these, menstruation length and intensity, hormonal response to ovulation, and so on). This group of similar women is used to "train" your DuoFertility monitor to improve predictions for you, based not only on your data but dozens or hundreds of similar women. Possibly most importantly, any "unusual" patterns detected by comparison to these similar women are flagged up to our in-house fertility experts, who manually review all of your data, and can ask you questions about your data, or provide advice or suggestions that you can act on or take to your doctor.

Essentially, DuoFertility takes the guess-work out of identifying your best days to conceive, and in the event that there is an underlying issue, we help you to get the advice, support and treatment you need as quickly as possible.

Hopefully this does not read too much like an advertisement for the product - you are certainly absolutely correct to question information you see or hear anywhere (particularly on the web), and hopefully armed with more information you can now see why DuoFertility is not quite as basic as it may have been presented.

Kind Regards,
Dr. Shamus Husheer
Inventor, DuoFertility

Post approved by Admin


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

hi Natasha,



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> What are the reasons you being advised to have IVF rather than try clomid or IUI if your "only" fertility problem is PCOS ? Is this your fertility consultant or your GP suggesting this ? I'm surprised they are suggesting IVF straight away when you've not even had progesterone tested. Have you had any other hormone blood tests done ? How was your PCOS diagnosed (scan or blood tests) ? Have you had any further investigations ? IVF is usually the last resort unless there are other fertility issues that are causing problems.


I have been referred to a consultant so we can get the tests done.
My diagnosis was done first of all by my GP on blood test, and then we had ultrasounds... and that confirmed it. They have done several tests and told me that I was ovulating.
I tested chlomid for 3 months, but I felt really bad... I had nausea and hot flushes, so I got advised by my GP to stop it...especially as I didn't conceive.
I must say that I feel a lot better with the natural options. My husband has also stopped smoking... which can only help 

I really appreciate your advices.
x


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello Dr,

Thank you for these information.
I have a few more questions if you don't mind...

Can I ask you if duofertility works well for women with PCOS (this is my problem)?
What about irregular cycles ( 38-45 days at the moment)?

Can it be used with acupunture?

Does the 12 months garantee for pregnancy apply to everybody?- I mean I have problem conceiving, so would I get my money back if this doesn't work?

Thank you for your help
I look forward to your reply


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello Cigogne04,

DuoFertility has been tested by women previously diagnosed with PCOS, and (as expected for a temperature-based method) can detect ovulation in these patients. You may be aware of the difficulties in detecting ovulation using LH urine tests for patients with PCOS, making temperature one of the few objective methods available.

High cycle length variability is not a problem for *detection* of ovulation, but can cause a small number "false positives" in *prediction* of ovulation for some women. What this means is that the device may say that you are likely to be fertile, perhaps because of small temperature features or other parameters that you enter (such as cervical mucus), but then ovulation is not in fact observed. The monitor will then alert you the next time that it thinks you may be fertile, so that you do not miss the actual time of ovulation. This means the "risk" of these false positives is that you try to conceive, but later find that you were not actually fertile, which we believe to be a far more acceptable "risk" than reducing the number of "false positives" and potentially missing the actual fertile window altogether.

With regard to acupuncture, we do have a number of customers using the device alongside acupuncture and other alternative medical programmes.

Our "Get pregnant in 12 months or your money back" offer does not have any specific limitations on previous fertility history, age, BMI, or other factors. However I would suggest that you to contact one of our fertility experts privately at www.duofertility.com to assess your personal situation to ensure that this is the right product for you.

Kind Regards,
Dr. Shamus Husheer


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you Dr,

This is very good to know!
I like the sound of this monitor, and I will follow your advice and call you fertiltiy specialist to make sure that this is going to help me.

I have just seen this: http://youcangetpregnant.blogspot.com/2009/11/duofertility-3-discounted-units.html
_You might be interested to know that DuoFertility appeared at the Fertility Show at London, Olympia this weekend. We were offering visitors to the show a *special discount of £100* off the price of the product. We have three products, two white and one blue, which were unsold at the show, and we would be happy to extend this offer so that it applies to these products.

If you would like to benefit from this unique offer, please click here to buy the product, and enter the following code: EL071109 in the field entitled "Coupon code". This offer is valid until Wednesday, 11th November. More info: duofertility.com/buy-now_

Do you still have a monitor at that price?


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,
Just letting you know that I bought it for 395 pounds.
They still have one left.
I spoke with their fertility expert (01223437001) and she confirmed that the monitor should help me and my husband 
I will let you posted on how I am getting on
x


----------

